# WILD LIZARD



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## ascott (Jan 4, 2014)

Great moment....I however hope that little cutie got up and off of the sprinkler before the time popped on....


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 4, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



WOW!!!

You need so much protection for your sprinkler system in the Aldabra enclosure. They are powerful!!


----------



## wellington (Jan 4, 2014)

Great pic. Like the King of the wild, watching over his adopted herd


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 4, 2014)

The lizard is cool....but I want to know more about your sprinkler system and its protection!! Lol


----------



## wellington (Jan 4, 2014)

I want too know how many sprinklers got demolished before you figured out a good way to protect them


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 4, 2014)

Grab the lizard and tickle its tummy! They fall asleep. I have some here


----------

